# FTP et VPN sur Ipad



## MacJess (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'apps me permettant de telecharger sur mon Ipad des videos et photos directement depuis mon pc via un protocole ftp ou par VPN.

Avez vous des applications sympa permettant de se connecter à un serveur FTP ou à un réseau VPN ? Peut on télécharger directement ces fichiers pour les lire ensuite sur un ipad hors connection?

Merci d'avance pour le partage de vos expériences.


----------



## lineakd (23 Mai 2011)

@macjess, oui celui-ci ---> GoodReader.


----------



## Taikoo (30 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @macjess, oui celui-ci ---> GoodReader.



Aucun rapport !


----------

